
How to stop procrastinating - toni
http://machineslikeus.com/news/how-stop-procrastinating
======
yan
I believe this is the back-bone of the GTD philosophy. Figuring out exactly
what your next action™ is can help you get started on it sooner.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Exactly. GTD gives a system of organisation, and says that each item on your
"To Do" list must specifically be a concrete "Next Action". It's interesting
to see this being supported(ish) by research.

It works for me.

------
11ren
> merely thinking about the task in more _concrete, specific terms_ makes it
> feel like it should be completed sooner and thus reducing procrastination

It doesn't say how they drew that conclusion from the evidence, but it seems a
bit of a leap to me.

I think it's because a specific concrete task has less unknown in it, and
therefore is easier to do; easier to estimate how long it will take; easier to
judge your performance; and easier to know when you have completed the task -
for these reasons, it is less scary.

